# penny palomino 12.2 sold in llanybydder



## miss_djcabz (9 April 2012)

looking for a pony possibly in 2005 in llanybydder horse auction, not too sure on that though.
she was 12.2 palomino and her most destinctive feture was a small part of her left(?) ear missing, she was headshy aswell although aloud me and my friend who shared her with me to touch her head so you may not know her as headshy, she was a bit temermental to ride occasionally napping and rearing but not always if you were quiet and patient, we had her on loan and the owner offered to swap her for a bigger loan pony and sold her before we made the decision, we are desperate to find her and have been googling for years looking to no avail, if you know her or even think you might or have seen her please could you let us know, good or bad, thanks


----------



## tinap (9 April 2012)

Was it just the 1 ear? Only ask as I bought a 12.2hh palomino in 2006 that had a chunk missing from both ears & was very very nervous & extremely head shy xx


----------



## miss_djcabz (9 April 2012)

yeah it was just the 1 ear when i had her but you never know, but she had a passport that said her name was penny, and her previous owner would have been listed as mrs a neumann, so if that rings a bell it was her, thanks for your reply either way


----------



## tinap (9 April 2012)

Mine never came with a passport, but just been looking through some photos & it was 2005 I bought her not 06, & a friend had her for about a year before me so probably not a match xx


----------



## miss_djcabz (9 April 2012)

im not 100% that it was 2005 she was sold in, do you by any chance have pictures? im not sure about the front legs but she had stockings on the back and a blaze


----------



## tinap (9 April 2012)

I'm on phone at mo so can't do pics but she had a stripe & 4 white socks not stockings xx


----------

